# Collie too focused on job... need help



## Cecilia's-herd (May 12, 2021)

My Collie- peep the pfp! Loves her job so much she has stopped eating to take care of her animals. Any tips? should I force her to leave them for a few days? Thanks!


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (May 12, 2021)

maybe feeding her when she in with the animals. maybe even seperating her while she eats and putting something on her food she cant resist like a broth or ect.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (May 12, 2021)

Jesusfreak101 said:


> maybe feeding her when she in with the animals. maybe even seperating her while she eats and putting something on her food she cant resist like a broth or ect.


Thank you good idea! She can certainly eat with the cows if that's what she wants. I can try a raw egg too....


----------



## Beekissed (May 12, 2021)

Ceciliasflock said:


> My Collie- peep the pfp! Loves her job so much she has stopped eating to take care of her animals. Any tips? should I force her to leave them for a few days? Thanks!


A collie is a herding dog, so when she isn't herding, you  may want to separate her from the flock so she can go "off duty".  That constant stimulation of being around the sheep may be the issue.  I was told by a world renowned herding trainer that even when we aren't working the dog, if they are near the stock, they are always working~be it in their mind or mind and body.   Said they need a rest from the stimulation of seeing the stock all the time, so they will often put them in a kennel where they can't see, smell or hear the stock so they can get some rest from all the stimulation.   

It's not her job, as a herding breed, to take care of the animals full time...that's a job for a livestock guardian breed.  Different temperaments and drives, so more suited for the daily 24/7 watching over the stock.  You might want to add one to your farm so she can have a break, get away from the flock and the stimulation of the stock.  Give her a rest, let her stand down so she can eat without feeling wired all the time.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (May 12, 2021)

Beekissed said:


> It's not her job, as a herding breed, to take care of the animals full time...that's a job for a livestock guardian breed. Different temperaments and drives, so more suited for the daily 24/7 watching over the stock. You might want to add one to your farm so she can have a break, get away from the flock and the stimulation of the stock. Give her a rest, let her stand down so she can eat without feeling wired all the time.


If I do add another ( that is up in the air at this point, we have 3 collies) How will she know hanging with the cows all day is not her job anymore? will it just click? Our other collie Auggie is our chicken guardian and he is obsessed as well but we will get to him later. Tatum is the only chill dog lol


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (May 13, 2021)

Beekissed said:


> It's not her job, as a herding breed, to take care of the animals full time...


Also she really likes watching them full time. She is a rough collie btw not a border.


----------

